# buying a new bow!



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome: me and the boys think you should look at the prime..:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hoyt Vector or Mathews Heli are both great choices. Two of the best bows in that price range IMO


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

13until5.


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

I bought the vector 35, you have to choose for yourself, at a thousand dollars, there aren't really any bad bows as far as I know


----------



## killerevo7 (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you shot the evo 7 yet?? If not you should. The bow is super smoooth, quiet and no shocck or vibration. Im 130 lbs shooting it at 70lb draw with ease. You get reallly great speeds (307) for me, and its brace height makes it super forgiving to any form issues.. seriously shoot it and you will love it..i shot the helim, element, deadeye and prime bows and by far the evo out performs them in my opinion..


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

See This Guy on e bay ae-archeryelements he has good price an back all items he sells.
i got a Z28 from him the bow rocks.

good luck shooting


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

Heli m


----------

